
NYC Active Major Construction - apsec112
https://www1.nyc.gov/assets/buildings/html/nyc-active-major-construction.html
======
asdfasgasdgasdg
Considering the NY-Newark metro area has ~18M people, 120k proposed housing
units (at ~2.5 persons per household) is about a 1% increase above the base
rate of housing, assuming no vacancies and one household per unit. Considering
the already astronomical price of housing in the area, it's hard to imagine
that this is really going to move the needle. If we were serious about
reducing housing cost, you'd see 3-5x the number of proposed units as you do,
or more.

~~~
formercoder
There’s actually oversupply and prices are pretty good right now - relatively
speaking of course.

~~~
vanusa
The first statement is completely false, of course.

The second is simply vacuous.

~~~
__initbrian__
While you’re right that there is not an oversupply(needs citation), it is
interesting to note some Burroughs have seen a decrease in rent in the past
few years.

[0] (2018) [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-12/pick-a-
ne...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-12/pick-a-new-york-
city-borough-rents-are-falling-there-and-fast)

~~~
vanusa
This point is that these dips in some neighborhoods a basically negligible
against a backdrop of an overall affordability situation which is extremely
bleak for most people who live in the city. And quite different from how
things were 20 years ago or more.

It's like -- okay, a 1BR in a reasonably accessible neighborhood now costs
$2600 instead of $2700. What are we talking about here?

~~~
formercoder
20+ years ago there was much more crime and living in the city was not
desirable

~~~
vanusa
I should have said "about 12 years or more."

The tipping point for crime was around 1996-1997. After that, murders (while a
bit higher) were much closer to current levels.

After that there was about a 12 year period (until 2010) when rents weren't
nearly as high as they are now -- around 40 percent lower across the board;
and some neighborhoods have basically "flipped" and seen their median rents
double.

The point is, from around 1998-2010 the city was about as "desirable" as it is
now -- but significantly more affordable. To get affordability back to those
levels -- we'd have to see something like a 30 to 40 percent reduction
throughout the system.

It seems unlikely that would happen, even given the most ambitious upzoning,
and the most wildly optimistic increases in inventory anyone could reasonably
hope for.

------
gok
That's an interesting definition of "major". Some of these permits are for
projects like a 59 square foot expansion [1] of a single family home.

[1]
[http://a810-bisweb.nyc.gov/bisweb/JobsQueryByNumberServlet?p...](http://a810-bisweb.nyc.gov/bisweb/JobsQueryByNumberServlet?passjobnumber=421888381)

------
gfiorav
The map is made with www.carto.com, a pretty sweet mapping solution!

~~~
mushufasa
it does look cool. i'm honestly more impressed by the overall look-and-feel
and responsiveness of the dashboard. at first i thought it was shiny or Dash
by plotly. does carto interop with or fork those??

------
ydnaclementine
This map does not seem to cover road construction type things. I walk some
road construction everyday and it's not on here.

~~~
lbotos
I'm fairly certain that is because "Active Major Construction" is a specific
classification, and it does not apply to road construction.

------
rayiner
Still not enough. Here is why Tokyo housing prices are stable, despite the
city growing, while NYC’s continue to go up:
[https://reason.com/2019/04/02/nimbys-argue-new-housing-
suppl...](https://reason.com/2019/04/02/nimbys-argue-new-housing-supply-
doesnt-m/)

> According to the Journal, the Japanese capital of nearly some 13 million
> people saw the construction of 145,000 new housing units started in
> 2018—more than New York City, Los Angeles, Houston, and Boston combined. The
> country as a whole has managed to add close to the same amount of new
> housing as the U.S., despite having about half the population.

What’s remarkable about that last point is that Japan has been shrinking for a
few years now, while the US continues to grow.

~~~
pkaye
Japanese homes are only kept for 20-30 years from what I read. Do the above
statistics include homes that are demolished and rebuilt?

~~~
rayiner
I don’t know if that’s really accurate for Tokyo. It’s mostly concrete and
steel construction, like any other major city.

